# sweeten popcorn?



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

anyone think of a way to sweeten fresh made popcorn with truvia ?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

buy the sweet popcorn :thumb:


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

oxy2000 said:


> anyone think of a way to sweeten fresh made popcorn with truvia ?


Er....sprinkle it on top?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

doesnt stick , was thinking some kind of spray or somethin


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

spray a bit of water on.

Or, melt a fvck tonne of butter over it


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

oxy2000 said:


> doesnt stick , was thinking some kind of spray or somethin


I imagine that is what they must do with regular popcorn.

Dissolve it into a small amount of water, spray it and leave to dry.

I'm sure there will be a youtube video on the subject, there seems to be one on everything else.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

As if... always go for salted


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> As if... always go for salted


salted = stinkin lol


----------

